# Newbury Show: Basingstoke Festival of Transport



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If you have had enough of Motorhomes by the Sunday 14th May, you might like to visit the Basingstoke Festival of Transport, commonly known locally as 'The Thornycroft Day'

It's FREE ...... well, that's grabbed your attention.
It is a huge show with all sorts of transport on display and usually has some plant stalls, tool stalls, old motoring books, old spare parts stalls and includes such 'transport' as tractors, lawnmowers and stationary engines!

It is held at the War Memorial Park in Basingstoke, Hampshire which is about 20 miles from the Newbury Show. open from 11am 'till about 4pm.

Parking is not easy nearby so you may want to share transport.

Harvey


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

However, we walk the dog daily in Memorial Park, so I can help out with parking, both on drive and on street.

Dave


----------

